# August BFP_ Update Now FX for Sept BFP!!



## ditopie

I'm on cd4, m/c in May and trying clomid this time. Also on prometrium for low progesterone. Wish me luck


----------



## jennijunni

I am on CD11! I hope for a BFP this month as well!! GL to you!


----------



## ditopie

Nice to meet u jenni, are u close to ovulating? How long have u been trying, charting, etc..?


----------



## ceejie

I'm on CD6, after my first AF since mc...mc at 10 weeks in May. Ultimately my goal is to be pregnant by the end of this year. But I am hoping next month is it...

Good luck to you girls!


----------



## tu123

Just ovulated and DTD alot! 6th MC which took 8 weeks to pass. Praying for a lttle brother or sister for my LO.

Baby dust to you all!

And fingers crossed but legs opened:haha: for a BFP in August!


----------



## Ellbee78

I'm hoping for an August BFP.
I had a medical miscarriage on 1st July but have had no AF since but have started to try again this week. I am hoping that BDing every 2 days will result in our rainbow!
I am going to test on 19th August if I haven't had AF by then! 
Good luck to everyone else trying! X


----------



## Nat0619

I'm up for an August :bfp:!! Had mmc in April and had two AFs since it now. Tried last month but no luck :nope:

My big concerns are that it took us a year to conceive that first time and I am now 37 :cry:

Am on CD13 today but last two cycles have been 38 then 35 days so not expecting to ov for about a week yet.

x


----------



## ditopie

I'm on CD7, last day of clomid, and so glad. No real s/e yet but hoping the next week will be calm. A little freaked out at the chance for multiples, but hope for at least one sticky bean. Sorry to hear alot of you have just had recent m/c too, hopefully August will be our month!! Is anyone else on clomid or meds to help with fertility? I cant belive I'm already this anxious and its just day 7, what will the two week wait be like?!????


----------



## puppycat

I'm on CD5 today after chemical and m/c #3. Going to Dr Monday to see if they'll do any tests etc x


----------



## mummymarsh

im on CD28 hoping to be pregnant july, but not testing till august.... lost my baby boy in march at 24+3weeks... stillborn.... xxx


----------



## puppycat

mummymarsh said:


> im on CD28 hoping to be pregnant july, but not testing till august.... lost my baby boy in march at 24+3weeks... stillborn.... xxx

:hugs:


----------



## mummymarsh

thank you... he was totally perfect!!! xxxx


----------



## lulu83

I'm 2 dpo (as of 10 minutes ago-just past midnight here, lol) after my most recent loss at 8w5d on July 2nd. 
Hoping August is a lucky month for all of us!!
Bring on the :bfp:s!!


----------



## Kita

My MC started earlier this month, actually saw the first bit of blood on 4th of july and really started to bleed over the next two days. Very sad as it took us 2 years just to get pregnant and I had only been pregnant for about a week (to my knowledge.. 6weeks along)..My bleeding stopped after just a few days and we have been having sexy time almost every other day :dohh: lol! Seriously hoping for a BFP in a few weeks. I should have been about 12 weeks for my bday (Aug 18) now I am just hoping to be pregnant.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ditopie

oh wow mummymarsh, I'm so sorry thats so horrid. My sister lost a baby at 25 weeks and know the heartache. Good new is she went on to deliver twin girls! I hope this is your month MummyMarsh!!


----------



## ditopie

Kita, sorry about your loss, I hope you get your BFP soon. I was able to get pregnant very fast after every M/C, think it primes your body for fertility!! Good luck to you!


----------



## ceejie

ditopie said:


> Kita, sorry about your loss, I hope you get your BFP soon. I was able to get pregnant very fast after every M/C, think it primes your body for fertility!! Good luck to you!

That's awesome. Totally the kind of story I need to hear to remind me to keep hope!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Brookegarrett

hi ladies, may i join as well..im only CD 2....this is my 4th cycle trying after a MC....good luck everyone!!


----------



## ditopie

yeah Ceejie, I got pregnant the month after my M/C, went on to have another M/C, two months later I got pregnant again with my daughter. She is now almost four and the pregnancy was normal and healthy no problems she weighed 8lbs, 5oz. about two years ago we started sorta trying and fell pregnant last September and M/C a week later. Then I was unable to get pregnant again until April of this year with the help of clomid I think(I only took it two days) but it ended at 6.5 weeks. Didnt get a period back until this month so my body took awhile to get back to normal. Luckliy I ovualte on my own, but dr wants Clomid to lengthen my cycles which are about 24-26 days. I think my problem is low hormone levels, I cant seem to keep the pregnancy but not so much a problem getting pregnant. All in all I think M/C is a womans way of perfecting life, if something is not right it takes care of it. I look at how perfect my daughter is and I'm thankful my body knows what its doing. I pray for each of us to have a healthy pregnancy, and the peace to accept the pregnancys that arent...


----------



## mummymarsh

ditopie said:


> oh wow mummymarsh, I'm so sorry thats so horrid. My sister lost a baby at 25 weeks and know the heartache. Good new is she went on to deliver twin girls! I hope this is your month MummyMarsh!!

thank you.. has been awful few months, but we turned it into a positive situation for us and our 2 year old daughter... she knows all about her baby brother (the stuff she can understand anyway) too many people are loosing their babies, its not right xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm sorry for ur loss mummymarsh.. Hopefully u will get a bfp soon.. :)


----------



## mummymarsh

thanks brooke... but yes here is for us all getting BFP very soon and a happy healthy 9 months to follow :) zxxx


----------



## Kita

Cheers to that!


----------



## puppycat

So where are we all now? I'm cd8 of 27-30day cycle depending on ov. Plan to opk this month x


----------



## Kita

If you count my MC as CD1, I am on CD21 now.. Not waiting for an AF before we start trying again but IDK when or if I will Ov (or if I already have :shrug: CM gives me mixed messages) and I dont feel period-y either.


----------



## mummymarsh

CD31 and still no AF....... you can follow my journey in my journal, link on signiture xxxx


----------



## Brookegarrett

I am on cd4 . My cycles have been all over the place this month it was 25 days.. So I'm doin opks and temping to c if i O.. Good luck ladies


----------



## ditopie

I'm CD10 today, had extreme moodiness this weekend. Not 100% sure it was clomid related or hubby related lol. This is my green week on FF so I'm gonna have to get over it an BD all week. Does anybody else feel like its not sex anymore its a chore? Trying so hard to get past that but its difficult. Oh and my boobs are bigger than normal this week? What up with that? Has anybody on clomid experienced that?


----------



## ditopie

mummy marsh I've been reading your journal, and I'm so cracked up. I'm only halfway through but all the sex with hubby posts are cracking me up. I lost all sex drive after last M/C and then started all these hormones and now I feel like a cat in heat. lol funny stuff


----------



## mummymarsh

ditopie said:


> mummy marsh I've been reading your journal, and I'm so cracked up. I'm only halfway through but all the sex with hubby posts are cracking me up. I lost all sex drive after last M/C and then started all these hormones and now I feel like a cat in heat. lol funny stuff

lmao :) glad u like it... xxxx


----------



## ditopie

Almost positive opk tonight, still bfn but were getting close! Tomorrow or Friday I hope !! Lots of bd this weekend!


----------



## onelove06

testing in 5 days..... my birthday is in 9 days and a BFP would be the best birthday present had a miscarriage in june =( but trying again... boobs are getting senitive and started spotting today been dizzy and sick to my stomach.. 9 days til period. found out 6 days before my period was due last time. so we are hoping that we have a sticky bun in there but only time will tell!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well my opks r gettin darker but a lil ways to go on ff my green days r this weekend which is great as it is mine n dh bdays!! So bd'in lots for us!!


----------



## Kita

I have no opks, a BnB buddy is sending some over but if I count the first day of actual bleeding from my MC as CD1, then I am on CD24 right now. My boobs/nipples have been slightly sensitive but I am not trying to think into it too much. I probably will not test for a whileeee.. I will pee on an OPK when they come though just for laughs. My CM had been fertile looking for a while but also, I couldnt tell if it was CM or sexy time leftovers :haha:.. We have been going at it alot though so fingers crossed either way. My birthday is on the 18th, I should have been 12 weeks by then. Now, I just hope to be pregnant. 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Ellbee78

I've still had no AF, have no idea where I am in my cycle and am still DTD every 2 days. Got my fingers crossed for us all and our August BFP's. 
I'm not testing until 19th Aug (if stil no AF!)- who's testing when? August is only a few days away....xx


----------



## mummymarsh

cd 34 stillno AF and am testing saturday.... im about 20DPO lol xxx


----------



## Ellbee78

Ooooh fingers crossed for Saturday!!! X


----------



## mummymarsh

thank you xxx


----------



## ditopie

good luck on all your testing this weekend for bfp hpt!!! Heres hoping for AF to stay away. I will be watching everyday for your updates, are any of you testing? post your pics I wanna see if anybody gets early BFP!! and happy early birthday to those with upcoming BDays!! I hope you get a sticky bean for you bdays!


----------



## claus81

Hi ladies!!!

Can I join? I had a D&C on May 20th due to a blighted ovum. I am so ready to start trying again. I am just waiting for AF to go away :) 

Good luck everyone and hopefully we all get BFP!!!


----------



## mummymarsh

ill post a pic if i get my BFP :) xxxx


----------



## ditopie

brought my opks with me to work today as I cant wait to get a strong positive. I work with three pregnant women, one who is do any day and giving it up for adoption, and two others that found out they were pregnant during my last M/C in May :( All I can think is how I would be two weeks further along than them right now, and they are finding out what they are having this week. I know I shouldnt be sad, and I'm happy for them but I cant help but wish I could hold on to a pregnancy.


----------



## ditopie

where is Marham Mummymarsh?


----------



## mummymarsh

its an air force base in norfolk in the uk x


----------



## mummymarsh

east of england x


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies, the days are ticking on eh, this cycle's going quite quickly! 

I'm CD11, due to ov any day now, did my first OPK today and there were definitely 2 lines but i'm not quite positive yet. Will be jumping DH tonight!


----------



## ditopie

I need you to test now mummymarsh, u have to much reserve to wait that long. It takes everything I have not to test at 5dpo, let alone 20!!


----------



## heavyheart

hiya, i thought id join in ladies. I'am so sooo hoping for an august bfp but my thoughts are that that would probably be too lucky. I miscarried 4/7/11 started off by medical management and ended in emergency d&c jst over 12wks :cry:
i lightly spot bled up until 18/7/11 and have been:sex: pretty constant every other day and sometimes twice a day :blush: i really have no idea where in my cycle iam or if i even ovulated (felt like i did a few days ago and had ewcm) but i guess only time will tell.

Ive been reading all your stories and experiences, so sorry for all your losses. Good luck to everyone testing soon!!! I agree i dont know how mummymarsh has been able to hold of testing, i will keep everything crossed for you and all the other ladies:hugs:

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Kita

I can totally understand her holding off testing! I would do the same to be honest. I am not a POAS pusher (although I AM anxious to know everyones results lol). 

If I count my first day of bleeding from MC as CD1 then today I am right around CD25. We have been :sex: often so we shall see. I don't plan on testing for a WHILE though.. Well, honestly, a preggie BnB friend is sending her stash of OPKs and some HPTs my way and should be here today. So I MAY test for the hell of it, But I am positive I will see a bfn and then I dont plan on testing for weeks if AF never shows.

Good Luck!


----------



## mummymarsh

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

pic on my journal xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jbabywish

Good luck!!!

I am hoping for a :BFP: too. Testing in 4 days. Fingers crossed. The only symptom is that my temp has been up since ovulation!


----------



## Brookegarrett

im still waitin to O....ive been testing with OPKs every day..hopefully so i can catch my surge..im also temping..but OMG its all over the place...


----------



## ditopie

Wow Congrats mummy marsh!!!!!! Praying for a healthy and happy 9 months for u girl!!! 

I just got a positive opk, so I'm hoping for some clomid miracle!!


----------



## dfavbaby

Hi ladies. I've been TTC SINCE my MC in May. Got my first +opk on the 28 th of this month. Yayy. Going to try my first hpt on the 9th of Aug. Started on fertilaid last month and I've been seeing great results. Any one else try it?


----------



## ditopie

never tried fertilaid, but I'm using Preseed to help a little. I've heard fertilaid and Clomid cant be taken together but that may not be true.


----------



## ditopie

Does anybody know which sexual position is best for concieving? Me and hubby have been alternating missionary and doggie, just curious on your views lol


----------



## heavyheart

aw so happy for you mummymarsh!!! cant say how happy, i'am wishing you a very happy n healthy 9mths you totaly deserve it :hug:


----------



## Kita

dfavbaby said:


> Hi ladies. I've been TTC SINCE my MC in May. Got my first +opk on the 28 th of this month. Yayy. Going to try my first hpt on the 9th of Aug. Started on fertilaid last month and I've been seeing great results. Any one else try it?

I have not tried it but I want to get it for OH and I soon if nothing happens in the next few months. Good Luck!


----------



## dfavbaby

I have not gotten a +opk since my Mc until now. I've noticed a good change in my CM ALSO. I feel fertile. :) it does say not to take with clomid. Not sure why. If I don't get my bfp in Aug. I will b heading to the doctors.


----------



## Trying111

Hi everyone, i had a miscarriage on the 30th of June. I was about 5 weeks pregnant and it was a natural miscarriage. I stopped bleeding on the 11 of July and we have been trying since then. I have no idea if i have ovulated or when to expect AF as i have PCOS. 

I tested today and it was a Negative :(

Am i testing too soon? When should i test?

I am really hopping for a BFP in August. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ditopie

welcome to the group, I hope everybody gets a BFP for Spring Babies!!


----------



## bsb327

CONGRATS!!! mummymarsh:happydance: best of luck to all the rest of you! lots of sticky baby dust!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yay mummymarsh!!! Congrats!

As for me, I think I ovulated yesterday since my temp went up today but my OPKS have been positive for 3 days in a row! So confusing.


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm waitin to O :( hopefully soon!


----------



## puppycat

I'm oving soon - positive OPK :D


----------



## bastetgrrl

I think I'm either Oing today or tomorrow. My BBT, CP and CM is looking good. Hope we all get :bfp: very soon. 

:dust: Lots and lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well I finally had a - OPK today and FF seems to think I am 3 DPO today so I'm gathering I ovulated. The only thing is that I'm not sure I agree with FF's O date. I just had 2 drops of blood this morning in my CM so I'm thinking I had just ovulated. (I get ovulation bleeding from time to time.) I think the next few days' temperatures will make things clearer.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well I doubt ff can find my O..my temp chart looks like a rocky mountain pic


----------



## ditopie

I'm already getting depressed reading stories of women who got great tww symptoms on clomid and got a bfn, I have to stop reading these posts. It's so hard to not get ur hopes up when u get a strong bfp opk, bd like crazy and still get af.... I'm so super emotional today, blah how do women not think about ttc...


----------



## Kita

:hugs: Yesterday I had a melt down too. Whats worse was that at 3am, my OH got out of work early so I went to pick him up. He works at a childrens hospital and we are friends with one of the nurses who happens to be pregnant. She came out to say hi too and my OH told me that her baby boy had been kicking up a storm. I smiled and she smiled but gave me a look, I guess to see if I was really ok since she knows about the MC. It took EVERYTHING in me not to cry.. 

I like to read stories of successful pregnancies after MC before AF even returns. I hope to be one of those lucky people but I don't have that kind of luck...


----------



## dfavbaby

Kita said:


> :hugs: Yesterday I had a melt down too. Whats worse was that at 3am, my OH got out of work early so I went to pick him up. He works at a childrens hospital and we are friends with one of the nurses who happens to be pregnant. She came out to say hi too and my OH told me that her baby boy had been kicking up a storm. I smiled and she smiled but gave me a look, I guess to see if I was really ok since she knows about the MC. It took EVERYTHING in me not to cry..
> 
> I like to read stories of successful pregnancies after MC before AF even returns. I hope to be one of those lucky people but I don't have that kind of luck...

reading this gave me want to cry. I'm a bit sensitive right now :) You sound just like me after my MC. I still get those feelings 2 months after mine. Be strong cuz I promise when ur first af comes it will suck but your that much closer to conceiving again. It will get better!!
Sending sticky fairy dust your way!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Kita said:


> :hugs: Yesterday I had a melt down too. Whats worse was that at 3am, my OH got out of work early so I went to pick him up. He works at a childrens hospital and we are friends with one of the nurses who happens to be pregnant. She came out to say hi too and my OH told me that her baby boy had been kicking up a storm. I smiled and she smiled but gave me a look, I guess to see if I was really ok since she knows about the MC. It took EVERYTHING in me not to cry..
> 
> I like to read stories of successful pregnancies after MC before AF even returns. I hope to be one of those lucky people but I don't have that kind of luck...

Honey I am so sorry, that must have been so tough. Big :hugs: to you!


----------



## Brookegarrett

im sorry hun...i kno its hard..hope things get better


----------



## Kita

Thanks! Each day has its ups and downs and I guess thats normal after MC. My biggest issue of course is that we have a bunch of preggie friends and close family. On his side, the first baby in 8 years is going to be born soon and on mine, the first baby in 12 years. And of course my family likes to tell me about other preggies they know and baby showers they went to. It seriously sucks. I have been coping with food I believe. I find myself STUFFING my face all the time with junk lately and am getting chunky again! :( (I had just lost a ton of weight due to gall bladder issues and surgery).. Anyways let me stop, the thoughts are always worse when OH is working which is the overnight shift so I feel even MORE lonely then.


----------



## puppycat

I can totally recommend getting a mooncup for when AF arrives ladies. I found is so hard seeing my period every time I went to the loo. With my mooncup it'slike I'm not even on (except 2/3 times a day when you have to empty it) but it's so much easier.

I feel like a slug today :haha:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Kita said:


> I like to read stories of successful pregnancies after MC before AF even returns. I hope to be one of those lucky people but I don't have that kind of luck...

Me too! It's very encouraging to read about these successful stories. Gives me hope!


----------



## ditopie

Kita it happens I read about them all the time, and I understand your sadness. I work with two girls that got pregnant two weeks after I did, and of course I M/C and they are still going strong at 16 weeks. They have been bringing in there ultrasound pics at work all week, and I just have to put on a happy face and keep it together. I dont begrudge them for their healthy pregnancies but its so hard thinking I could be that preganant and feeling movement :( We will get our BFP, just stay strong and keep your head up!!


----------



## Ellbee78

Still no AF here....


----------



## ditopie

tww sucks incredibly bad...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yes it does, gotta keep busy!


----------



## Brookegarrett

im still waitin to O:(


----------



## Mon_n_john

How do your OPKs look today Brooke?


----------



## puppycat

2dpo here x


----------



## Kita

Im pretty sure my first AF after MC is on its way soon. Its been 4 weeks since the MC already and my boobs are hurting and I have been pretty emotional lately.


----------



## Kita

Well as it turns out, I got a bfp! No AF in between!! Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## heavyheart

Kita said:


> Well as it turns out, I got a bfp! No AF in between!! Good luck ladies!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: aw congrats thats fantastic :thumbup: happy n healthy 9mths xxx


----------



## ozzi

Kita said:


> Well as it turns out, I got a bfp! No AF in between!! Good luck ladies!!!

Good news :thumbup:

Had my first BFP on the 14th July.... m/c about a week later. CM and BBT is now indicating that I am ovulating again.. so just have to wait two weeks for my next blood test to see if HCG has disappeared or gone back up :wacko:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh Kita that is so wonderful, congrats!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Kita said:


> Well as it turns out, I got a bfp! No AF in between!! Good luck ladies!!!

:happydance: WOO HOO Congrats!!


----------



## puppycat

Congrats hun, done a few tests and in denial atm. Want a GLARING line please.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies just been reading through the thread congratulations on the bfps and sorry tge witch got some too.

Well I know a few from the liss forum but anyone who doesnot know me I'm debzie. Cd13 of my second cycle following a mmc in june I was not one of the lucky ones that got my bfp straight after. This is my second loss first was a twin pregnancy back in november last year. We now have offucially been ttc for a year and have a dd who is 3. 

I'm all set to ov in the next few days temps have dropped but no positive opk yet. Hope all it well with everyone.


----------



## debzie

Sorry that i sound like the policeman off allo allo ( English comedy series) my phone is playing up cannot see what I have written until after. x


----------



## ditopie

Congrats Kita!! Hoping for a sticky bean for you!!!
AF started yesterday for me so on to second clomid cycle....


----------



## puppycat

Back from dr (on phone catch up properly after) have a uti.
SD bfn


----------



## puppycat

I'm such a doofus!

I tracked back my journal and I got positive OPK August 2nd, so usually say ov day after so I'm only 9dpo :dohh: not 11


----------



## ditopie

anyone else get their BFP?


----------



## debzie

The witch got me so no bfp here still set tobtest in September again though. Good luck to all about to test. X


----------

